# Ants brought dirt in



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

this is very common in our area when the ground gets
saturated from a lot of rain. the critters start moving
lock, stock and barrel to higher ground. 
in your case, they have found a very small entry way from
the outside to the inside of your house.
several remedies to prevent this and to treat what you have.
today, I dug dirt away from the foundation to spray some ants
that were making their way onto my patio.
just regular Raid Ant and Roach spray keeps them at bay.
granular insecticides will work "for awhile".
it is an ongoing issue with ants until you call a Pest Control Company.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Busy and daughter just noticed these. I told her to watch and see where they went but they just roam around there. 

I just now remembered theres a potted plant nearby. 

I’ll try Tero.

I spray with Demon outside every few months


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Maybe try some Terro Ant Bait, before your call the pe$tie$.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She just told me when she moved in and old carpet was ripped out,there was same thing in that corner.

When I had slugs coming in i was told, on here, to buy some concrete and dig down a few inches where brick meets slab and fill any cracks.

Wonder if I should do that at this corner where ants must be coming in? Might not hurt. Yes, I'll,put Tero down and spray heavier with WP Demon next time.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Just remember that ants require patience and persistence.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SS, t
Thats good advice to remember. They’re little bitty ants but big annoyance. They were in middle of tile kitchen floor near sink. Terro got rid of them. I put Terro on her window sills also and it helps. “Someday” windows need recaulked.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Just remember it's one or the other. Terro works great but if you also use a spray the spray will make the Terro less effective.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No one has mentioned small rugs so they can wipe their feet before they come in.  Sorry, I couldn't resist it. Yeah, ants are persistent and require diligent work to narrow down their entrance points. Best of luck.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

CHandler, :vs_laugh:


----------

